
Ask HN: Personal todo list solution to replace Google Tasks? - liface
I&#x27;ve been using Google Tasks for a number of years now and I&#x27;m a bit tired of it&#x27;s simplicity and slow speed. I&#x27;ve been using Asana at work and now I&#x27;m inspired to find something similar but just for me.<p>I&#x27;m looking for a task list with:<p>* Fast mobile app and web interface. Speed is of the essence. I want to be out and about and realize I need something, whip out my phone, and add it in a matter of seconds.<p>* Ability to organize tasks by priority (via drag and drop, etc), if drag and drop works on the phone, that&#x27;s a plus<p>*Ability to mark&#x2F;organize tasks for &quot;get done today&quot; &quot;tomorrow&quot; &quot;sometime this week&quot;, etc.
======
saranshkataria
Have you tried Google Keep? It solves all purposes you mentioned.

